# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Tαξίδι με το Πρέβελης για Μήλο-Θήρα-Ηράκλειο!

## vinman

*Στις 8 Ιανουαρίου πραγματοποίησα ένα ταξίδι για το Ηράκλειο με ένα λίγο ασυνήθιστο δρομολόγιο για τους πολλούς αλλά αρκετά ενδιαφέρον για την καραβολατρική μου τρέλα...!!!
Έτσι λοιπόν λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα της Παρασκευής το Πρέβελης με περίμενε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για ένα όμορφο ταξίδι μέσω Μήλου και Σαντορίνης!!
Περιττό να αναφέρω ότι απο Πειραιά ήμουν ο μοναδικός επιβάτης του πλοίου για Ηράκλειο σύμφωνα με τον αρχιθαλαμηπόλο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85866

*Το πλοίο πιστό στην αναχώρηση του σήκωσε άγκυρες ένα λεπτό μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και ενώ ήδη βρισκόμουν στην καμπίνα μου για έναν τετράωρο ύπνο περίπου μιας και στις 04.30 θα είχε εγερτήριο για την επικείμενη άφιξη μας στην Μήλο....και πράγματι λίγα λεπτά μετά τις 05.00 ο Αδάμαντας ήταν μπροστά μας...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85867

*...και παράλληλα ο καταπέλτης άγγιζε τον ντόκο του λιμανιού...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85868

*...με τη θέα απο το πρύμιο κατάστρωμα να είναι όμορφη εκείνη την ώρα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85869

*...ώσπου λίγο μετά τις 05.30 είχαμε ήδη χαράξει ρώτα για το λιμάνι του Αθηνιού...με τη νύχτα ακόμα να κρατεί καλά...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85870

*Στην Σαντορίνη θα φτάναμε μετά απο περίπου 4 ώρες και έτσι ήταν μία καλή ευκαιρία για ένα καφεδάκι για να ανοίξει καλύτερα το μάτι μιας και μπροστά μου είχα να απαθανατίσω και την ανατολή που θα είχαμε εν πλώ...*

----------


## vinman

*...η οποία ανατολή και μόνο με αποζημίωσε με το παραπάνω για την απόφαση μου να ταξιδέψω στο Ηράκλειο με αυτό το δρομολόγιο....
Οι εικόνες ανάμεσα σε Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο την ώρα που ξημέρωνε ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο μαγικές....μία εκπληκτική εμπειρία...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85871

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85872

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85873

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85874

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85875

----------


## vinman

*...περιττό να προσθέσω πως καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της φωτογράφησης έτρεχα σαν τρελός πάνω-κάτω,δεξία κι αριστερά για να μπορέσω να βγάλω όσον το δυνατόν καλύτερες εικόνες απο το ξημέρωμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85876

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85877

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85878

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85879

*...σιγά σιγά πήρα τον δρόμο για το σαλόνι για έναν ακόμα καφέ και εκεί βρήκα και την ευκαιρία να τραβήξω και τον ήλιο που άρχισε δειλά να ξεπροβάλει μπροστά απο τα πλώρια παράθυρα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85880

----------


## plori

Xωρίς λόγια!!!!!!!Τέλειες!!!!

----------


## vinman

*...και έτσι λίγο αργότερα η όμορφη εικόνα της Οίας ήταν ήδη μπροστά μας....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85881

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85882

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85883

*...ενώ πίσω μας φαινόταν η Θηρασία...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85884

*..και λίγο πιο μετά ο επιβλητικός Σκάρος με το Ημεροβίγλι...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85885

----------


## vinman

*....ενώ λίγα λεπτά αργότερα παράλληλα με το ηφαίστειο στα δεξιά μας....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85886

*...βλέπαμε και τα Φηρά στα αριστερά....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85887

*...και τα όμορφα εκδρομικά πλοία του ηφαιστείου και πάλι στα δεξιά μας...συνεχείς αλλαγές εικόνων και συναισθημάτων....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85888

*...ώσπου λίγο αργότερα το λιμάνι του Αθηνιού απλωνόταν μπροστά μας..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85889

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85890

----------


## vinman

*..η θέα απο το λιμάνι απίστευτη...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85891

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85892

*...και λίγο αργότερα και αφού στο πλοίο μπήκαν πάνω απο 15 νταλίκες και καμμιά 15αριά αυτοκίνητα ξεκινήσαμε για το επόμενο λιμάνι του ταξιδιού...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85893

*...αφήνοντας πίσω μας τα μοναδικά τοπία που προσφέρει η Σαντορίνη που ειδικά τον χειμώνα είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο πανέμορφη...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85894

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85895

*....και ενώ έβλεπα αυτές τις εικόνες έννοιωθα πως πρέπει να κάνω ένα διάλειμμα για ύπνο....και έτσι κατηφόρησα προς την καμπίνα μου για να κοιμηθώ περίπου ένα δύωρο...*

----------


## vinman

*...και ανανεωμένος να βγώ στο κατάστρωμα για το τελευταίο σκέλος του ταξιδιού...και να συναντήσω φρέσκος πλέον στα αριστερά μου τη νήσο Δία (ή Ντία για τους Ηρακλειώτες) και τις κορυφογραμμές του νομού αριστερά απο αυτό το μικρό νησάκι...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85896

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85897

*..ενώ απο τα δεξιά βλέπαμε με έκπληξη τις χιονισμένες κορυφές...φυσικό μιας και ήταν Γενάρης..μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85898

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85899

----------


## vinman

*....η εμφάνιση μπροστά μας του αεροδρομίου Ν.Καζαντζάκης σήμαινε και το τέλος σιγά σιγά του ταξιδιού....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85900

*..ένα τέλος που ήρθε πιο κοντά μετά την είσοδο του πλοίου στο λιμάνι και το άνοιγμα της μπουκαπόρτας προς τον ντόκο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85901

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85902

*...αφού μετά την αποβίβαση μου παρέλαβα και το αυτοκίνητο που είχα νοικιάσει,επόμενος προορισμός μου ήταν ο κόκκινος φάρος όπου με περίμενε ο καλός μας φίλος Αρτέμης (παντά πιστός στα ραντεβού μας στο Ηράκλειο)....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85903

*..για να τραβήξουμε παρέα την αναχώρηση του πλοίου για την Σητεία...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85904

*¶λλο ένα ταξίδι είχε μόλις τελειώσει με ένα χαμόγελο μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει απο ικανοποίηση....ένα ταξίδι που με έκανε να νοιώσω και να κατανοήσω γιατί είμαι ένας τρελός και αμετανόητος καραβολάτρης...!!!
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους μου!!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως σου είπα και στο καφεδάκι μας στο παλιό λιμάνι, σε ζήλεψα πραγματικά... Μας χάρισες καταπληκτικές εικόνες και νομίζω ότι άξιζε το τρέξιμο που έριξες ! Εύχομαι να επανέλθεις δριμύτερος, με νέα ταξίδια και νέες εμπειρίες Μάνο. Να είσαι καλά ! Συγχαρητήρια γι' αυτό που μας χάρισες... Θανάσης...

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ! Ειλικρινά, μου λείπουν τα λόγια! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο εκ μέρους μου Μάνο. Είναι τόσο καλογραμμένο και σε συνδυασμό με τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, έλεγα ότι ήμουν μαζί σου παρέα σε αυτό το τόσο όμορφο ταξίδι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Aνεπανάληπτη διήγηση συνοδευόμενη από φανταστικές φωτογραφίες!!! Να'σαι καλά Μάνο!!! Σου εύχομαι ακόμα περισσότερα "τρελά" καραβολατρικά ταξίδια!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Και να παροτρύνω και άλλους φίλους να μοιραστούν τις εμπειρίες τους μαζί μας!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε τρελε, τι ρεπορταζ ηταν τουτο; ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ, αναλυτικο, ρομαντικο, με λιγα λογια τρομερο!!! Να σαι παντα καλα ρε Μανο να κανεις αναλογα ταξιδια και να μας χαριζεις αναλογες ανταποκρισεις. Πολλα συγχαρητηρια απο μενα!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Όσα είπαν όλοι οι παραπάνω μαζί κι εγώ.... Μπράβο σου Μάνο. Συγχαρητήρια! Φ α ν τ α σ τ ι κ ό !!!!!

----------


## Super Jet

τελιες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## NAXOS

KA-ΤΑ-ΠΛΗ-ΚΤΙ-ΚΟ !!!!!!
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

KATAΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ
ειδικα οι φωτος απο την ανατολη του ηλιου ισως απο τισ καλυτερες που εχω δει στη ζωη μου και συναντας μονο σε καποιες εκθεσεις η απο επαγγελματιες του ειδους
νομιζω σε αποζημιωσαν για το ξενυχτι και την οποια ταλαιπωρια

ευχαριστω που τις μοιραστικες μαζι μας

----------


## nautical96

σε ευχαρηστούμε πολύ συνονόματε για τις εμπειρίες του ταξιδιού σου που της μυραστικες μαζί μας!!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Φωτογραφικό ταξίδι για πολλά  ''Όσκαρ''
Όχι απλώς με άγγιξε αλλά με έριξε κάτω._

----------


## johnmar57

μεσα απο τις φωτο ταξιδεψα κι εγω..να 'σαι καλα!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μπραβο σου φιλε vinman.Eξαιρετικη δουλεια.Ταξιδεψα και εγω με τις εικονες και τις περιγραφες που εκανες.

----------


## Tsikalos

Αυτό θα πει καραβολατρία.Να πηγαίνεις με τον πιο "αργό" τρόπο στον προορισμό σου γιατί αγαπάς το ταξίδι. Σημασία λοιπόν η διαδρομή όχι ο τελικός προορισμός σαν την "Ιθάκη" του Καβάφη.
Το ό,τι ήσουν ο μόνος επιβάτης για Ηράκλειο δεν είναι δα και μη αναμενόμενο για εκείνη την εποχή. Αμφιβάλλω αν μη καραβολάτρης θα το έκανε. 
Μια και πέρασες από Μήλο τι κίνηση ανέβα/κατέβα είχε;
Πάντως 15 νταλίκες και 15 ΙΧ από Σαντορίνη  για Συνέχεια δεν είναι και τόσο άσκημα...
Δεν ξέρω τι πληρότητα έχει πάντως το πλοίο αλλά μερικά κίνητρα(τιμής) ειδικά για το Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο θα είχαν κάποια αξία το χειμώνα

----------


## Tsikalos

Πολύ χαίρομαι που ήσουν αφορμή να προαχθώ σε "Ναύτη"

----------


## Leonardos.B

ΑΠΛΑ      ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ

  Ευχαριστώ

----------

